# Unbekannter Effekt



## Xervos (16. August 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe eine Frage. Wie macht man diesen Effekt den dieser Hintergrund hat bzw. wie heißt der ? 
Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.

http://de.wix.com/website-template/...rl=http://tile_lp&bookName=&galleryDocIndex=1

oder hier sieht man ihn auch
http://de.wix.com/website-template/...rl=http://tile_lp&bookName=&galleryDocIndex=1

Mich interessiert nur der hintergrund wie bekommt man sowas hin ? 

lg


----------



## Another (16. August 2013)

Die Streifen da, ja?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVlGIdtS7Gw

gl&hf,
Another


----------



## Xervos (26. August 2013)

Hallo,

danke für die Antwort. Ich war jetzt auf Urlaub und konnte nicht Antworten. Ich werde mir das mal anschauen. 
Danke auf jeden Fall.

lg


----------



## Cisyn23 (31. Oktober 2013)

Um Welchen Effelt geht es denn genau? In dem Link?


----------



## Cisyn23 (5. November 2013)

Mag mir keiner sagen was ich wissen möchte********


----------



## Another (5. November 2013)

Um die Querstreifen im Hintergrund.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (6. November 2013)

Den Effekt nennt man gemeinhin "Scanlines".


----------



## pixelator (7. November 2013)

Hier nochmal ne Anleitung zum Füllen..

Datei neu > 9x9 px Hintergrund Schwarz.
Linienzeichner
in der Optionsleiste oben links auf Pixel schalten / 1px / Glätten ausschalten!

Vordergrundfarbe "Magenta".

Mit der Lupe so oft klicken, bis man gut arbeiten kann

Linie exakt von unterer, linker Ecke nach oberer rechter Ecke zeichnen

Strg + A (alles auswählen)

Bearbeiten > Muster festlegen

Neues, großes Bild anlegen.

Hier, Bearbeiten > Fläche füllen > Eigenes Muster suchen > ok.

Zum Untersuchen wie das gemacht ist...

Im Internet > rechte Maustaste auf das Muster > Grafik speichern > im Ps öffnen..
In der Png erkennst du das du auch transparente Ebenen mit deinem Muster füllen kannst.
Dan bist du frei in der Farbwahl für die Ebene darunter und für deine Linien (Strg + U).

Gruß pixelator


----------



## pixelator (13. November 2013)

Hallo Xervos
Wie sieht´s aus ? Hat es geklappt ?

Gruß pixelator


----------

